# Wholesale Candle Supply Stores



## GrayWolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Would like to know if there are any good whole sale candle suppy stores close to the east Tennessee area. With gas prices going through the roof. I thought it best to locate one or some in Tn. or near by states.
                                                          Thanks ,
                                                            Graywolf


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

Im not from TN, but a quick suggestion (not sure if youve tried) that i used for sourcing would to be to do a quick google search for 'wholesaler, wholesale, candlemaking supplies, accessories, bulk candle supplies' or something of that nature...and then maybe your zipcode added into there or town...

Or try this site...http://suppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php?st=TN

EDIT: C= candle, s- soap!
 (I forgot who posted the link to this website but it was someone on the forum...whoever you are...THANKS AGAIN!)


hope that helped a bit!!


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 10, 2008)

http://tennesseecandlesupplies.com/


----------

